# Motion light keeps turning itself on



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the fan on the AC might be causing you your problems. 

Try blocking the sensor altogether. Maybe they sensor has gone bad and is simply acting erratically.

If the light does not trigger with the sensor covered, is there some way to shield the fan so the light cannot "see" it? If so, uncover the sensor and shield the fan from it's view and see where that gets you.

I have never had a motion sensor react to EM or RF radiation that you might be getting from your meter. Not saying it can't happen (as I don't really know if it can or not) but never seen it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Motion sensors look for two things; heat from objects and movement. I think the hot air coming off the AC fan is providing both. Can you re-aim the sensor away from the Ac?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

many have adjustable sesitivity settings, but I find them all huge PIAs.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> Motion sensors look for two things; heat from objects and movement. I think the hot air coming off the AC fan is providing both. Can you re-aim the sensor away from the Ac?


Heat, really? good to know. thanx for the information.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Jim Port said:


> Motion sensors look for two things; heat from objects and movement. I think the hot air coming off the AC fan is providing both. Can you re-aim the sensor away from the Ac?


After looking at it again today, I have a big plastic trashcan between the light and the A/C, so it wouldn't be picking up the motion of the fan. I wouldn't think it would sense the heat either, but it's possible.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

forresth said:


> many have adjustable sesitivity settings, but I find them all huge PIAs.


Yeah, I adjusted the sensor to it's lowest possible setting. Still having the problem.


----------



## jalancon (Mar 24, 2014)

ConstantChange said:


> The motion light on the side of my house keeps turning on for what appears to be no reason. It'll stay on for 1 minute...turn off for a few seconds....then turn back on. Some times it stays off for a few seconds, some times a few minutes, etc...
> 
> They recently changed my electrical meter from the old style to the new digital style. This is about 2 feet away from the light. I don't remember having this issue before that, but I'm not 100% sure. Could this be causing the problem?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I saw your post re: motion light coming on for no reason. I am having same prob and read your post from way back and my problem started the day they switched the meter from analog to digital and my motion light sits above and perpendicular but pretty close. I do not have a fan or anything else near it that moves and have not had wind. What did you determine was the problem?


----------

